# Sex and FET



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

I know this may sound like a ridiculous question, and I probably asked it already coming up to our first IVF cycle, but we are just about to start our first FET ( start nasal spray on 20th Oct). I'm just wondering what the risks would be to continue having sex leading up to the trtransfer. This is totally wishful thinking, but if I was to fall pregnant between now and then, could the drugs I'd be taking to down regulate and then the progynova tablets cause harm? We haven't been told to avoid it but there's no way I'd want to risk it if it could be dangerous. Just seems so unnatural to actively "not try" even though it's a very, very slim chance. Any thoughts? X x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiya your clinic should have advised you to use a condom for protection once you've had the period that you want to start treatment after. My clinic said this is because the drugs you use to down regulate etc can cause a miscarriage if you were to conceive naturally during your treatment cycle, as well as meaning that cycle may then need to be cancelled. Best to check with your clinic but I'm pretty certain they all have the same rules. I know it seems weird to use contraception when you're trying to get pregnant, but you also want to give your treatment cycle the best chances without any complications


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi there. Thanks so much for your reply. Definitely not worth taking any risk whatsoever with this then. I received my instructions from the clinic yesterday and it said when you go in for your second scan after taking the tablets, you are given a pregnancy test at that point. Just said, if it's negative you start on tablets to induce a bleed. I know they have to make doubly sure, but just thought they would have made mention of the fact you should be careful during this time. But that's just confirmed it for me.
Thanks again. X x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes that's quite an important point for them to miss out! Especially if you're paying for your treatment - you could end up messing up the cycle and wasting thousands of pounds! Also I've not heard of someone being given tablets to bring on a bleed straight after a negative pregnancy test. I've done 3 FET's and I've always been told to stop all meds after a negative test, and to expect AF within a few days or a week. I think after that time they would then consider giving tablets to bring on a bleed. Best of luck when you do start your treatment   xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry, think I've misled you. The pregnancy test part was before the embryo transfer. This was after going on the tablets to thicken the lining after the baseline scan. The instructions said at this point if the lining is "too thick" a pregnancy test will be carried out and tables given to.induce a bleed. This is all pre transfer. I can't quite get my head around it all. But I'm definitely going to err on the side of caution. Thanks for the advice x x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahh ok sounds like they they'll get you to do a pregnancy test as their records will need to show it was negative before giving you the tablets to induce bleeding. Soon be time for you to start   xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

I know, getting a bit nervous about it all. More nervous this time after first one failing. But always feels better when feels like we're taking action. Congratulations on your fabulous news by the way, so exciting!! X x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

It's natural to feel nervous, and I completely understand how you feel so much happier once you actually start your next treatment cycle and feel like you're moving forward. Oh and thank you! Only 2 days overdue and no sign of baby - very impatient as my friend who is due today has gone into labour with her first baby! We both expected I'd be first as I was due first and it's my second baby - all things fertility continue to be unfair even when you get the BFP!!   xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Aw, I know but it won't be long for you now. So exciting! Hope your wee bundle makes an appearance very soon!! X x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Me too! Think I'm so impatient this time as we didn't find out the gender, and I really don't want to go more overdue than I did with our daughter. Strange to spend so many years wishing for there to be a baby in my belly, and now to be so desperate to get it out lol!! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Dawny, just wanted to wish you lots of luck!


----------

